# Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe



## tin-tin666 (15. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine (evtl. dumme) Frage an euch.

Ich habe heute Mittag gegen 12:00 Uhr einen 87cm Hecht geangelt und diesen so gegen 14:00 Uhr filetiert.

Beim abwaschen habe ich aus Versehen für ca. 2 Sek. heißes Wasser benutzt da dies noch in der Leitung war. Habe danach direkt weiter kaltes wasser benutzt.

Nach dem Waschen habe ich die Filets auf einen Porzelanteller gelegt, mit Alufolie abgedeckt und in den Kühlschrank gestellt. 

Zusätzlich habe ich noch 2 Kühlakkus oben drauf gelegt.


Achtung, jetzt kommt die Frage:

Können die Filets wegen dem heissen Wasser über Nacht schlecht werden?? 

Halten Sich die Filets bis morgen Mittag?

Bin irgendwie total vorsichtig bei Fisch, da ich keinen Bock auf ne Lebensmittelvergiftung habe...

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*

Ach gar kein Problem, den kannst auch du auch den Ganzen Tag liegen lassen wenn du ihn am nächsten Tag verarbeiten willst. 

Ich wünsche Guten Appetit.


----------



## Case (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*

Kein Problem. 

Guten Appetit

Case


----------



## ehrwien (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*

wenn ich mich mal hier reinmopsen darf: wie siehts denn mit eingefrorenen Filets aus, wielange kann man die noch bedenkenlos verzehren? Und muss man beim Auftauen irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*

Gefrorene Filets halten sich über Monate, wieviele kann ich dir nicht sagen ist ein Erfahrungswert und kommt auch die schnelle der Verarbeitung an. Aber vergiss die Mindesthaltbarkeitszeiten die von der Industrie vorgegeben sind, das sind nur mind. Garantien oft halten gefrorene Fische noch viel länger. Honig z.B. hat in Deutschland ein MHD, wüsste nicht wann mein 10 Jahres Vorrat an an echtem unsteriliesiertem Honig vom Imker, jemals schlecht werden könnte.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> ...... Honig z.B. hat in Deutschland ein MHD, wüsste nicht ........        .......... schlecht werden könnte.




Auf den Wahnsinn kann man noch einen draufsetzen.
Selbst Speisesalz ist mittlerweile mit einem MHD versehen.
Jahrmillionen hat das keinen gekratzt - aber so sind sie nun halt unsere regulierungswütigen Korinten - Ka..er


----------



## daci7 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*



tin-tin666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine (evtl. dumme) Frage an euch.
> 
> ...



Warme Temperaturen schaden zwar dem frischen Filet - aber doch erst bei ganz anderen Zeitspannen 

Es geht ja hierbei in erster Linie darum, dass sich Bakterien bei warmen Temperaturen wesentlich schneller vermehren - in 2s passiert allerdings garnüscht mit denen, da müsstest du schon in den Minuten- bis Stundenbereich kommen!


----------



## tin-tin666 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*

Vielen dank für die antworten. Dann kann ich's mir morgen schmecken lassen.


----------



## Flussmonster (15. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Auf den Wahnsinn kann man noch einen draufsetzen.



Hei du erinnerst mich daran das ich noch jede Menge Nutella im Keller habe  Ist knapp 7 Jahre alt und ich muss sagen die schmeckt irgendwie besser als "frische" :m


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. September 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von frischen Hechtfilets??? Hilfe*

@ ehrwien

Je magerer der Fisch desto länger kann man ihn einfrieren !

Filets können nach dem Auftauen gleich in die Pfanne, ganze Fische läßt man im Kühlschrank Auftauen.


----------

